# Hey there! Newbie :)



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey everyone I just thought I'd introduce myself.

My name is Kim, I'm currently a first year Business student. I show on the AQHA and NRHA circuit. I have a reiner, and an up and coming all around horses. Here's some pictures of them

Cash
- almost 2 , QH, Gelding, going to be all around, just HUS this coming year though, and he strings to be around 16-16.1hh
- The pictures are from like Sept or Oct, and he had just gotten over a small hairline fracture in his coffin bone and he was on stall rest for 8 weeks so he has no muscle. Funny thing is, when he came he was kinda crazy (we think he had a broken coffin bone when he came -- we didn't buy him till after) and then after 8 weeks stall rest he was soooo quiet and good minded. Really cool horses

He is by One Hot Krymsun, out of a mare who produced two top ten plaing horses at the AQHA world, and they both had like 400 sum points all together and like $33,000 in earnings. And these horses were 3/4 sisters to him. 

Here a recent photo:









And now the older ones 

















^blurry but he was such a good boy and just let me rest on his back 



























^Eating my shirt.. naughty lol









^blurry but this is classic, he has loppy ears 

Then there is my reining horses 

His name is Skid, he's turning 5, QH, gelding, 14.3. Took awhile to mature mentally but he is coming around. We might trade him for one of two mares at the end of the winter, we will see. He's a sweet, he's like an immature little boy, but I still love him. A little long backed, but he has no problem physically performing the manuvers, sometimes mentally he's a bit hard to focus, however that being said he's gotten MUCH MUCH better

He's by Monteverde (son of Rooster) and out of my old Mare I showed at the congress in reining and got 12th in the NY Reining. My first time there, I had been showing reining for less than are year and she took care of me. Really wonderful mare  


















^^Now he's starting to fold up in his stops and stop even bigger YAY 



























^Like his third horse show. He only went out twice as a 3YO and then he was mature enough mentally so my trainer just didnt want to force him so he just forgot about showing him that year. 

So thats me  Hi everyone


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to HF. Enjoy the crowd!


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there welcome! Your horses are gorgeous. have fun posting!


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks soo much


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow you have really beautiful horses! They look like a lot of fun too!!

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy posting


----------

